# Buildings on the Zia and Columbine RR



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The first building I built is the Dolores CO station which I cronicled in a previous post. Here it is:









The second building is the Taos Pueblo church.










The last one I have finished is Taos Pueblo its self:



















I am now working on the Alvarado Hotel which was the Santa Fe RR Fred Harvey hotel in Albuquerque NM. It was unforunately torn down quite a number of tears ago and the records are hard to find. The hotel and associated buildings including the station covered several blocks so I have had to truncate it considerably. What I have settled on is the central part of the building which contained the lobby and two wings which surrounded a court yard with a central fountain. Since a number of the features are repedative I made cardboard templates so I would not have to lay out the same thing repeatedly. Here are the templates:










Next I cut out the parts of the building from 1/2 inch foam insulation and assembled them using panel glue, TiteBond III wood glue and drywall screws. This is where I am so far:









Track side view









Street side view. The church will eventually be moved to the Taos Peublo area.









In 1/20 scale, this is a very large building even after drastic downsizing as can be seen by the 4 foot level sitting across the walkways. The fountain will go between the 2 walkways. More later as I progress.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

that is looking real good ....... going to be another great building when you get it done


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow that is going to be a pretty big building, but I know it will be really great.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! All your buildings look great, and that station is really going to be impressive! 

Where do you live? You've got some beautiful countryside there.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the complements. Ray I live in Placitas NM, 20 miles northeast of Albuquerque, at the north end of the Sandia mountains. We have 3 1/2 acres, mostly Juniper and Pinyon pines. Also various kinds of cactus and lots of rocks.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

double post! Ray, I must say that my hotel will not have the great detail of yours. I'm going to use the vacuum formed tile sheets. Doing the tile work you did would take me the rest of my life!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking buildings for sure. 

Please keep us informed with more pics as you progress.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Those are great.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Winn
 
Those are teriffic buildings, just the precision of walls and sides is so impressive. 
 
Thanks for shaing those with us
 
 
Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one have a suggestion for a glue to attach vacuum formed styrene sheets to foam board and tempered Masonite?


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I like Loctite Brand, Powergrab Construction Adhesive. It works real well in bonding different materials.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice Southwestern flavor provided by your buildings. Thank you for posting.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have gotten a little more done on the Alvarado. All the exterior is now brown coated with acrylic stucco base coat. The sub roof pieces are tempered Masonite which will eventually be covered with vacuum formed styrene tile sheets from Ozark Minitures. Here is a picture of the hotel where it will be located on the RR. This was during my invitational steeam-up this past Saturday.
The large rectangular opening at the top of the center section will be filled with a bank of windows separated by small columns.









The tower tops are completed and show how the building will be finished, white stucco with red clay tile trim.









The coping around the fancy ends will also be finished in the red tile color.









The building is now back in my shop for continued work. Next job is to paint the inside walls and then a second coat of stucco on the outside.


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Very cool structure projects.Does the stucco compound that you use add much weight? 


Cheers.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

No. The percenage increase would be large because the foam hardly weighs anything but the Pueblo which is 78 inches by 42 by 24 high weighs les than 40 pounds. In fact the buildings are so light I was concerned that the wind might blow them around but that has not been a problem even with some winds aproaching 50 mph. The stucco goes on very thin, total finished build-up less than 1/8 inch. I am building the hotel in three main sections because it is simply too big to handle the whole thing at once. I will be doing the same thing I did with the Taos Pueblo ie: do most of the finishing in the shop then assemble it on site and stucco the joints. The base coat comes as a powder which is mixed with water and the color coat comes ready mixed in a 5 gallon. I apply both with a paint brush. I am also using tile grout mixed with half water and half stucco bonding agent as a color coat. I acctually like it better than the ready mixed stuff because it contains much finer sand.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I just realized that you are the guy doing the Gothic church!! duh That is beautiful work, I'll be watching it with great interest.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, do you have a link to your Dolores depot build?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jim, I don't know how to post a link to it but if you look on page 15 of this forum it is under the title "first building on the Zia and Columbine RR".


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Buildings Forum/Topic: The first building for the Zia and Columbine RR[/b]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn:

Since you are a first class member posting a link is as easy as posting a picture. First go to the site you want to direct people to. Copy the URL. Then go the the tool bar and click on the chain. It is just to the right of the "you tube" ikon. There are two spaces in the box that comes up. One asks for the URL, paste the URL that you just copied and then in the lower space (title) type in something that describes the site. That is it.

Chuck

 Link  
Hyperlink Information Url: 
Type: 
















Title: 
I don't change the type line. For me it comes up as other and I leave it alone.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn:

We really love your southwestern style buildings. Your station reminds us a lot on the Santa Fe Harvey House in Winslow (La Posada). It is one of our favorite stops on our way back to Virginia from Sun City.

Chuck


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I have been past Winslow numerous times but have never stopped to see the hotel. The Alvarado is really kind of an annomolly on my RR as I am modeling NM and CO narrow gage and the Alvarado was a main line Santa Fe hotel. However it was a building I always loved and since it no longer exists I wanted to keep its memory alive with a model. We talked about staying at the Posada once but plans got changed. It is still on my bucket list.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn:

The rooms are very nice. Several have nice views of the Santa Fe mainline. The dining room is excellent. It also has excellent views of passing trains. If you are in at the right time for breakfast and dinner you can see the Amtrack stop.

Chuck


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful building! Very atmospheric. Great work!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Steve! Winn, magnificent building!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a little more done on the Alvarado. After my steam-up, all the parts were returned to the shop. I am now in the process of applying the stucco color coat.
This picture shows the south wing masked and ready to apply the color.









The center section with color coat.










The north wing with color coat.









Detail on the end of the north wing showing the colored coping. It needs a little touching up where I got red paint on the white stucco.









I still need to do the south wing and all the portico arches. Next I'll be trying my hand at casting windows and doors which I have never done before.


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Winn, 


That is looking great and so huge!!!!! Will the white stucco be toned down with some dusty looking weathering or will mother nature do that or you?


Cheers,


Ron.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, The Alvarado was quite a bright white, at least that is the way I remember it. However I'm sure the weather will tone it down in short order. I did debate on whether to use a slightly toned down white. I went with the middle of the top three.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great start! What are you using to make all those intricate cuts? 
This is going to be a fantastic project to watch develop. 

Thanks 
Paul H


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, I used an Exacto knife and a jigsaw blade with tape wrapped around one end to hang on to. I also used a scroll saw on some of it. The long straight cuts were done on the band saw if possible, otherwise with a box knife and steel straight edge.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The Alvarado is on temporary hiatus while I work on a trailer for the steam groups portable layout. (see Trailer in the live steam forum) I'll be back to work on the Alvarado in January. Stay tuned for further developments.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressive.

I really like the Taos Pueblo.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I am finally back to work on the Alvarado. The windows and doors are in progress. There are two big double doors, one each on the front and back of the center section. There two single doors, one on the outside end of each wing. Here is a photo of the front of the center section (the side opposite the track) showing the double door and the columns added to the opening near the top.









There will be windows between the columns.
A photo of the side door frames under construction. A cardboard form was used to hold the pieces in place while gluing the together.









The front doors finished.









There are a total of 96 window assemblies so I made a prototype of each type and will cast the number I need of each. Here are the prototypes.









I started pouring the RTV rubber this afternoon so will have photos of that process tomorrow.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a view of the track side of the center section with the arches in place.









Here I show the window prototypes with the mold boxes installed. I made the boxes by taping cardboard around the edges. The cardboard from a Coke 12 pack box is a quite thin which made it easy to handle but something a little heavier would probably be better especially for anything larger. Three of the molds are filled with RTV silicone rubber.









Here are 3 of the finnished molds along with their prototypes.









I may try to remove the feathering around the edges but it really doesn't matter since it would only make very small depressions on the back of the frames. That surface will be glued to the clear window material and won't show at all. It took most of a two part RTV kit from MicroMark to make the six molds. Next step will be casting the dozens of frames. I will probably need quite a lot more casting resin than what came in the MicroMark starter kit. Someone in another thread suggested a web site which sells in quantities up to 55 gallon drums. I shouldn't need that much but their 1 gallon size might be about right. That is it for now.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A pair of cuticle scissors worked well to remove the flash from the molds. The molds on the left are as they come off the prototype and the ones on the right are after removing the flash.









The resin was mixed according to the instructions and poured into the molds. The excess was screeded off with the edge of a stir stick leaving it like the example on the right. The piece on the left is after removing it from the mold. The lower left oopening is after removing the flash with an Exato knife.









The first cast set of the seven types of windows that will be used ready for painting and installing the glass.









The hardest part of the casting process is keeping the molds clean. They have lots of static electricity and every piece of dirt and debris wants to stick to them.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn 
Looks great and very uniform casting. 7 down and 89 more to go. 
Wesley


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

very interesting! thanks for the detailed description.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Try dusting them with talcum powder. That will help with your static issue.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Winn

The hotel is coming along very well. The windows look great, very inspiring, good tutorial on the technique.
Hope to swing by and see it sometime in the fall

Regards

Jerrry

(Grumble: sure miss the thread check box.....)


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

It took parts of several days to cast and trim the flash off all the windows. Then I painted them using rattle-can paint. First I tried Rustoleum plastic paint which tended to bunch up and leave bare spots; something about the resin that was not compatible. Then I tried using primer first and then the regular paint with much better results. Then the frames were glued to acrylic window material using Testors window glue. This did not form a very strong bond, but enough to do the further if handled with care. The acrylic was cut about 1/4 inch larger all around than the frames to form a flange to mount the assembly inside the window opening. After assembly, the whole unit was sprayed both sides with clear matte spray. Here is a photo of a window assembly with caulking around the edges, ready to install.









Here is the window installed in place. There will be no interior in the building which why the windows are sprayed with the matte finish and I am not concerned with the messy appearance of the inside of the windows.









The center section of the hotel with windows and doors installed.









The center section with the south wing.









Now I need to finish the installation of lights, battery powered Christmas tree LED's. Due to the size of this building, I plan to pour a concrete foundation for it to sit on. The final assembly and addition of the tile roofs will be done outside in place on the foundation. That is going to have to wait for some warmer weather! The next part of this project will be to build the court yard which is surrounded by the center section and the two wings. It will have an operating fountain in the center and will be the only part of the building that is movable after installation.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one impressive building Winn. Quite an undertaking. I'm sure your building techniques will benefit many others.

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doc. I am enjoying your write up on the combine. Our club wants me to give a seminar on making buildings with foam and casting windows. That will have to wait until after June.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry, double post


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I almost forgot two major items to do now; #1 32 railings, #2 the court yard fountain. Here is a view of the first railings in the arches.









I made a jig to help with the assembly. Above the jig is a railing assembly after removing from the jig. 









The lower rail of 1/2 shallow channel is glued to the assembly and clamped in the vise to dry. The pickets are 3/16 square styrene and the top rail is 1/4 deep channel. The railing is then trimmed to size and end pieces of 1/4 X 1/16 strip are glued on. The railing is then ready for painting and gluing in place.









I plan to make the operating fountain out of Sculpey and have ordered a solar powered pump to install.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what to add. This project is spectacular. Wanted to say thanks for posting all the progress.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have made a little progress on the Alvarado. I have 6 more railings to build. The forms for the 5 X 8 foot foundation are in place and ready to pour concrete.









This is a close-up of the sump where the fountain pump and water container will reside. The cover will be used during the concrete pouring and when the fountain is being stored indoors.









This is a view of the fountain layers showing the various stages of construction. The left layer shows the 1/8 inch plywood and cardboard armature which will be covered with 1/8 inch of Sculpey clay. The middle layer is an armature covered with Sculpey. The right two layers are completed and baked in the oven.









Here are all four layers as they will be stacked. The fountain head will be inserted in the center hole of the top layer.









Below is the pump with the solar panel that I will be using. I bought it from a company on E-Bay for a whole $17 including shipping! It can shoot water a foot into the air!









I'm hoping to get the comcrete poured and the railings finished this weekend. Then I can start assembling the whole thing.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent most of a day mixing and pouring 17 bags of cement pre-mix. It was difficult mixing, pouring and finishing all at once as the cement was setting up fast so the finish is not as good as I would have liked. Most of it will be covered by artificial grass or brick walk ways so the finish is not very important. I was at the New Mexico history museum in Santa Fe on Wednesday and found a book which showed the original building before subsequent additions to be almost exactly what I have modeled. That was a surprise to me!

Here is the model as it now stands mounted on the concrete pad with the partially completed fountain.








I have done some stuccoing around the base since this photo. 

Here is the street side.









I still need to add steps at the entrances and the tile on the roof. Then to finish the fountain and add landscaping.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I have only one word for you: * SPECTACULAR!*


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm making some progress. Two thirds of the tile is now installed. I ran out and had to order some more. The order went into Ozark Miniatures on Friday and arrived today!!! Wow, that is SERVICE!!!!! Now I can finish the tile work. Here is what it looks like so far.
Street side.









North wing trackside









I also have the fountain functioning. Here it is sitting on the sump which is just a plastic storage container. You can see the pump inside.









The first trial run showed that the water sprayed up way too high and the drain holes did not allow the water out fast enough. I added a restriction in the output of the pump and made the drain holes bigger. Here it is running after the mods. Looks just about right.









There will be grass and sidewalks around the fountain when complete. Now on to installing the rest of the tile.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday I got some more tile cut and painted it today. The weather has turned windy and cold so I went to work on the brick paths which surround the fountain. A circular path goes completely around the fountain with 4 radial paths extending to the the steps and the train platform. I could have used plastic brick sheets for the straight paths but wanted the bricks in the circular part to follow the curve. My solution is to make the paths with Scullpy bakeable clay as I did with the fountain. The first step was to roll out a thin piece of clay.








I used 2 pieces of 1/8inch Masonite to get the thickness and wax paper to keep th clay from sticking to the board.

Next I embosed the brick pattern using the back side of a plastic brick sheet, again with wax paper to keep it from sticking.









I then trimmedit to the desired width.









Then using a pllywood and cardboard form I bent it to the proper curve.









Finally after baking it is ready to paint. Here is the curved part along with a straight section which was done in a similar fashion and painted.









The various pieces will be trimmed to fit at installation. I will also make brick treads for the steps.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Absolutely most impressive! I do not know what to say other than wow. 

Pj


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So how well does the sculpty product stand up to the elements? I recall folks making people and detail bits but not such large and permanent parts. I have no idea, I'm not being critical. I'm just curious. 

The fountain effect is absolutely amazing.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to each of you for the kind words. Robert, I can't attest to the long term effects of weather but I did put a piece of the clay in water for several days with no apparent problems. There was no leaching into the water and the clay did not soften. The fountain is portable and will be stored indoors. However the walks will be installed permanently. I think the paint is more likely to fail than the clay.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

What a great idea for using Sculpy. I, among others, have never thought of using it for brick/paver installations.

Thanks a lot.

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I got most of the tile work done, only a few small pieces to complete. They are in the paint shop now. Also got the brick walks trimmed and fitted. This is what they look like in place.









Here is a closer view of the detail. You can some waviness which was unintentional but fairly prototypical.









I still have to touch up the paint, especially the edges, before gluing them in place. The area between the fountain and the walk and all the concrete will be covered with grass. Starting to see the finish line, hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

IT IS DONE!!! Here are some pictures. Court yard with fountain.









East side, the orientation is the same as the prototype.



























North side









South side









West (street) side


















South side, wide angle









That is it. I will try to get some night shots with the lights on. I should probably think about some outdoor lighting. I have never actually run at night but I might some time.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn; 

Such elegance! If it were a hotel, I'd be dreaming about staying there. As it is, I'd like to either board a train or get off a train there. 

Thanks for sharing, 
David Meashey


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave. The Alvarado was a hotel and the court yard was right next to the RR so pasengers could get off the train right at the hotel. The station was the same style in the same complex a little farther south. I will be building a model of the "Chile Line" station in Santa Fe instead. The Chile line was a branch of the Denver & Rio Grande which came into Santa Fe.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Winn

What a teriffic job you did. I have greatly enjoyed watching the progress since our visit last October. Amazing. We may make it to NM in the fall, I will keep in touch on that, now I have extra incentive to see this latest addition.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, We will look forward to seeing you two.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!! No other words can describe it, just Beautiful!


----------

